# Fin rot... melafix not working



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

One of my bettas started to get fin rot about 3 months ago... I treated it w/ melafix, bettafix, salt, everyday 20% water change, etc... but it doesn't to be doing anything.... (of course not at the same time)... Last week, I used melafix everyday and it seemed to halt the spread.... but after a few days, I see the fin rot affecting his fins and tails with redness around the affected area... now, my other fish started to have fin rot, I'm treatin him with bettafix but he is in a 14 g tank, so how much should I put it in or should I just use melafix?

What other medications will do a better job?

Do their fins/ tails go back to their glorious self? My parents are really disturbed by this b/c they love my betta, and distressed that his beautiful tail won't come back anymore.... its all raggedy and torn 

Please help!


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

With the meds not working my first thought would be that your water quality is suffering. If you have test kits it will help to test your ammonia, nitrites, nitrates and pH. 

If you don't then a whater change is a good idea. It is a good idea anyway but if you have the tests, do so before the water change. Unless you have really bad tap water then a 50% water change once a week will help to keep the water as pristine as possible. Often times it is no harder than doing the water change and adding a little Melafix to cure fin rot assuming there is no fungus on the fins. 

One thing that could be happening though is you might be seeing fins that are being torn apart from aggression and not really have fin rot. A list of the fish you have in the tank could help to determine if this is a possibility.


----------

